# Getting bigger!!!



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

They are adorable... How old r they?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what cuties!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

ChyGirl said:


> They are adorable... How old r they?


thank you! the oldest was hatched feb 25th


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Aww, what cuties!


thank you!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

the pearl baby is the youngest


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Awww...i had a 7 week old baby but he passed away almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

ChyGirl said:


> Awww...i had a 7 week old baby but he passed away almost 3 weeks ago


i know how upsetting that can be! im so sorry! the first clutch mine ever laid had some really weird feather issue and only 2 out of 5 survived


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

TWilson said:


> i know how upsetting that can be! im so sorry! the first clutch mine ever laid had some really weird feather issue and only 2 out of 5 survived


Yeah the ppl i bought him from said he was health so i got him home n made a vet apt for the next day n she said he was fine just needed to gain weight... So i brought him home will full intentins of putting weight on him and the next afternoon he passed away.... So i have high hopes with the new baby i will b recieving from the same couple... The new baby will stay til he or she is roughly 12-15 weeks old hopefully by then he or she will be fine to come home....


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

ChyGirl said:


> Yeah the ppl i bought him from said he was health so i got him home n made a vet apt for the next day n she said he was fine just needed to gain weight... So i brought him home will full intentins of putting weight on him and the next afternoon he passed away.... So i have high hopes with the new baby i will b recieving from the same couple... The new baby will stay til he or she is roughly 12-15 weeks old hopefully by then he or she will be fine to come home....


awwww, GL!! if you lived closer id be happy to let you have one of my babies!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*baby love*



TWilson said:


> awwww, GL!! if you lived closer id be happy to let you have one of my babies!


I would love to have one and wished i lived closer to lol.... they are adorable.. i bought one that is roughly 4-6 months old and it has def helped with the loss of the lil guy... his? name is gizmo but its a totally new world working with a baby that isnt hand raised so he? is a lil on the crazy side n its a learning experience for me as well.... Good luck on finding homes and raising those beautiful babies...


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They grow so fast


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

PEEK-A-BOO!!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww makes me miss my lil Tweety.. He was so lovey cuz he was hand fed and was tame when i got him... Question: the people i got him from have offered to give me another one to replace him do u think this is a good or bad idea?


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

They are all too cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such cute babies!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

ChyGirl said:


> Aww makes me miss my lil Tweety.. He was so lovey cuz he was hand fed and was tame when i got him... Question: the people i got him from have offered to give me another one to replace him do u think this is a good or bad idea?


im not sure i could say, it would depend on the issue of why the other one died, i guess...i mean you dont want to keep getting attached to sick birds that die, but who knows maybe it was a fluke??


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------

